# Austausch der Federelemente



## Fichtenmoped (1. April 2016)

Hallo zusammen,
seit längerem überlege ich an meinem Ant EC02 die Gabel oder auch den Dämpfer auszutauschen/ verbessern. 
Ich bin mir nicht ganz schlüssig, welche Gabel oder auch Dämpfer eine verbesserung zum vorhandenen 
RS Monarch und zur RS Revalation bringt.
Oder ob eine längere Gabel mit z.B. 160- 170mm Federweg Vorteile bringt?
Gewicht finde ich eher nebensächlich, hier ist mir der Preis und die Performance wichtiger.

Welche Erfahrungen habt ihr gemacht?

Das Ant ist ein Rahmen größe L , mein Gewicht liegt fahrfertig bei ca. bei 100Kg
und der Einsatz  ist All Mountain und  Enduro.

Danke für eure Vorschläge. 
Grüße 
Michael


----------



## Fichtenmoped (3. April 2016)

Hallo zusammen, 

hat den keiner von euch was umgebaut?

Dämpfer okay, aber ne andere Gabel (Pike oder Lyrik) hat doch sicher der ein oder andere umgebaut?
Wie sind eure Erfahrungen.?

Gruß 
Michael


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flashblack (7. April 2016)

Im Bilderthread war mal ein Ant mit ner 160 Pike wenn ich mich nicht irre. Kannst ja mal dort nachschauen und denjenigen anschreiben.
Ins Fatmodule Forum schaut halt keiner mehr.


----------



## Fichtenmoped (7. April 2016)

Ja, ich weiß, ist schade drum.
Fotos von einem Ant mit ner Durolux hab ich auch schon gesehen. Aber ein paar Erfahrungen von Usern wären spannend.


----------

